# modena



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello

i recently got a pair of these cute birds. How do i sex them? also are they second largest breed? people say they are agressive i dont see it though.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

What do you mean?
Taylor


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cateyes, 

You can try introducing a mirror to the birds and see what response you get from either of them...males will bow and coo generally upon seeing themselves. Hens, tend to be much more indifferent to seeing themselves in a mirror. Modenas from what I've always heard are a calm, quiet breed, no problems. As for size, they are down the list of large pigeons a bit, LOL. Runts are perched on top of the totem pole, followed be Giant Hungarian House pigeons. Next would be the Kings, and then perhaps the Modenas


----------



## Norwich-guy (Mar 6, 2005)

I used to use Modena's as feeders,Some of them were aggressive and some were very easy going.But in my case the aggressiveness of those certain birds stopped me from useing them and i found a home for them.I can't speek for all Modena's because i think any breed can have aggressive birds. I had a ringneck dove that used to go out of its way to pick fights with other birds twice his size.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Questions*

Hi, When you got the birds. How were they aquired? Given to you or bought? And was there any contact with the Breeder of these birds? Were they got as pair or were they young birds? When you first get birds it hard to see who is who because they haven't settled down yet. So wait and watch plus all the advice you can come up with. Debbie


----------

